# 5 Brothers



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi,I was just wondering what everyone gets paid for inspections? Here in New York There Paying $7.OO To deliver cards & Standard Inspections 
10.00 For interior Ive been working with them for over a month and its just been a headache.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/who-does-business-five-brothers-106297/


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> Hi,I was just wondering what everyone gets paid for inspections? Here in New York There Paying $7.OO To deliver cards & Standard Inspections
> 10.00 For interior Ive been working with them for over a month and its just been a headache.


I alway refuse to do them.see no point in working for nothing!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> Hi,I was just wondering what everyone gets paid for inspections? Here in New York There Paying $7.OO To deliver cards & Standard Inspections
> 10.00 For interior Ive been working with them for over a month and its just been a headache.


$25 each drive by

$30 occupancy checks

$45 walk thru


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

my inspection rates are as follows. 

3.00 driveby, 

3.00 occupancy check w/ doorcard 

3.50 for interior walk thru. 

5.00 for insurance loss appointment inspection.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> my inspection rates are as follows.
> 
> 3.00 driveby,
> 
> ...







Do you feel violated????? You should.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> my inspection rates are as follows.
> 
> 3.00 driveby,
> 
> ...


With $4 a gallon gas how do you make any money????


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> my inspection rates are as follows.
> 
> 3.00 driveby,
> 
> ...


$55 loss draft inspection. I don't see how this can be done for $15 much less $5.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> With $4 a gallon gas how do you make any money????


He makes it up in volume.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Not if you know what you're doing.

Going broke on one means you'll go broke on 100.
But you know that.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Not if you know what you're doing.
> 
> Going broke on one means you'll go broke on 100.
> But you know that.


No not I. I'm an idiot I'm not even a real contractor.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you haul your home owner 21'' mowers and Wal Mart weed eater in the back of this car????


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Do you haul your home owner 21'' mowers and Wal Mart weed eater in the back of this car????


LOL. No I haul them on my back while I drive my scooter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> He makes it up in volume.


lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Do you haul your home owner 21'' mowers and Wal Mart weed eater in the back of this car????


lol This made my night!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here's the guy doing $5 lawn cuts..............


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Here's the guy doing $5 lawn cuts..............


Hey that's me!! Lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Here's the guy doing $5 lawn cuts..............


Is this a real photo you snapped?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

not sure what five brothers (i dont work for them) pays but from clients i have, i make 70 net a day. no accounting software needed or smart phone. take the pics, upload at night, simple as that. im also thinking of doing winterizations this year. i heard i can get 10 bucks a house for just dumping antifreeze in the toilet and sinks and take pics. i was told i can get a few hundred houses done in just about 2 - 3 days. sounds good to me. have fun pricing yourself out of business. your rates are too damn high to be considered!!!

not bad for a part time gig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> not sure what five brothers (i dont work for them) pays but from clients i have, i make 70 net a day. no accounting software needed or smart phone. take the pics, upload at night, simple as that. im also thinking of doing winterizations this year. i heard i can get 10 bucks a house for just dumping antifreeze in the toilet and sinks and take pics. i was told i can get a few hundred houses done in just about 2 - 3 days. sounds good to me. have fun pricing yourself out of business. your rates are too damn high to be considered!!!
> 
> not bad for a part time gig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 I am not sure if you are for real or you are just joking. I hope it is the latter.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Is this a real photo you snapped?


LOL! Nope! Found on the WWW......................


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dude is jerking your chain....:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody notice on Zephyr doing invoice the section they have amounts for derrant jobs. nothing like told what to charge!!!:whistling


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> not sure what five brothers (i dont work for them) pays but from clients i have, i make 70 net a day. no accounting software needed or smart phone. take the pics, upload at night, simple as that. im also thinking of doing winterizations this year. i heard i can get 10 bucks a house for just dumping antifreeze in the toilet and sinks and take pics. i was told i can get a few hundred houses done in just about 2 - 3 days. sounds good to me. have fun pricing yourself out of business. your rates are too damn high to be considered!!!
> 
> not bad for a part time gig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


If serious his insurance company is going to love him.:no:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> not sure what five brothers (i dont work for them) pays but from clients i have, i make 70 net a day. no accounting software needed or smart phone. take the pics, upload at night, simple as that. im also thinking of doing winterizations this year. i heard i can get 10 bucks a house for just dumping antifreeze in the toilet and sinks and take pics. i was told i can get a few hundred houses done in just about 2 - 3 days. sounds good to me. have fun pricing yourself out of business. your rates are too damn high to be considered!!!
> 
> not bad for a part time gig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


This may be great fun & all, but there are people out there doing exactly as you describe & think they are doing well. Sad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> This may be great fun & all, but there are people out there doing exactly as you describe & think they are doing well. Sad.


sad but true, this guy doesn`t need to be anything but exterior inspections, man what a clown!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> sad but true, this guy doesn`t need to be anything but exterior inspections, man what a clown!





Not even that.
This is how you get missed occupied or vacant inspections.
Clowns that don't care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Regarding 5Bro. Do they still require an invoice for every recut? Used to be that you couldn't lump invoice them, had to be on an individual basis and uploaded individually as well. Have they streamlined that yet? What a royal PITA that was.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Regarding 5Bro. Do they still require an invoice for every recut? Used to be that you couldn't lump invoice them, had to be on an individual basis and uploaded individually as well. Have they streamlined that yet? What a royal PITA that was.


Your invoice is generated when submitting your results.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> not sure what five brothers (i dont work for them) pays but from clients i have, i make 70 net a day. no accounting software needed or smart phone. take the pics, upload at night, simple as that. im also thinking of doing winterizations this year. i heard i can get 10 bucks a house for just dumping antifreeze in the toilet and sinks and take pics. i was told i can get a few hundred houses done in just about 2 - 3 days. sounds good to me. have fun pricing yourself out of business. your rates are too damn high to be considered!!!
> 
> not bad for a part time gig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


No offence Paul, but you are a tool. I don't go down the the Kwik-e-mart and say I'll work for 4.55 an hour while you work for 4.60 do I?

Learn math, humble yourself a little, and you might learn something. Let us know how those 10 dollar wints go and if you get as rich as you plan.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

$10 winterizations? Id sit at the house and go broke before I would do $10


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

GaReo said:


> $10 winterizations? Id sit at the house and go broke before I would do $10


Not sure what client I would be doing them for but I spoke to a sub of a vendors sub and the info I got sounded tempting. The juice or pink stuff( i guess its called antyfreeze) is provided to me. All I gotta do is go to the house, take the before, during and after pics of the antafreeze in the toilet and I get $10 bucks each. Sounds pretty tempting especially when the houses are clustered. I am still thinking about this opportunity. Besides, it could be fun to drive to different neighborhoods and see the areas. This may make a nice part time gig. :thumbup:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope you are trying to make a joke.. That is insane. :huh:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> Not sure what client I would be doing them for but I spoke to a sub of a vendors sub and the info I got sounded tempting. The juice or pink stuff( i guess its called antyfreeze) is provided to me. All I gotta do is go to the house, take the before, during and after pics of the antafreeze in the toilet and I get $10 bucks each. Sounds pretty tempting especially when the houses are clustered. I am still thinking about this opportunity. Besides, it could be fun to drive to different neighborhoods and see the areas. This may make a nice part time gig. :thumbup:


I can send you a FiveBrms winterization checklist if you like?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Nah...he's got it down. Dump in the pink stuff, take the pics, walk away. All good! Take the $ to the bank, go home, PRAY.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Time to ignore the TROLL.


Nobody is this ignorant............ are they?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Time to ignore the TROLL.
> 
> Nobody is this ignorant............ are they?


I put it at a 50/50 chance.
Ran into a crew doing a AMS trashout. The guy subs the initial clean, trash removal, and landscape to three different guys. 
The "trashout crew" was there working when I stopped in. The three guys stated they got $200.00 to remove all the trash up to 35 CYD. Plus $10.00 anything over 35, you do the math. Plus I was informed they get to keep all the goodies plus "scrap". 
I changed my mind now that I think about it, he really must be that ignorant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

who cares what they got paid? they agreed to do a job and agreed on the rate. if they are happy with the pay and job, then you need to either adjust your pricing to stay competitive or find a new gig.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> who cares what they got paid? they agreed to do a job and agreed on the rate. if they are happy with the pay and job, then you need to either adjust your pricing to stay competitive or find a new gig.


You really are that dumb. I really have a disgust for FNGs like you. I will make untold thousands off your screw ups. Thanks a-hole.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> You really are that dumb. I really have a disgust for FNGs like you. I will make untold thousands off your screw ups. Thanks a-hole.


I'm still unconvinced that this guy is for real. But if he is, it wouldn't TOTALLY surprise me.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm still unconvinced that this guy is for real. But if he is, it wouldn't TOTALLY surprise me.


That is the sad part it would not be surprising.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm still unconvinced that this guy is for real. But if he is, it wouldn't TOTALLY surprise me.


When there's people out there doing $5 recuts, nothing surprises me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> When there's people out there doing $5 recuts, nothing surprises me.


Who cares what someone charges?

If the worker is happy with the pay of the job, then so be it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> Who cares what someone charges?
> 
> If the worker is happy with the pay of the job, then so be it.






I could explain it, but you wouldn't understand why some one accepting far below market pricing is bad for every one, including the guy working for cheap.......
But I'm too tired to beat my head that hard against a brick wall.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> Who cares what someone charges?
> 
> If the worker is happy with the pay of the job, then so be it.


Care to share some photos of your work?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Care to share some photos of your work?


Here is the only pic he has to submit. 

View attachment 77557


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sweet.


Not if you don't add the sugar.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Not if you don't add the sugar.


Why waste the money on sugar? Using sugar would cut into profits.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Why waste the money on sugar? Using sugar would cut into profits.


Yes I agree.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> Hi,I was just wondering what everyone gets paid for inspections? Here in New York There Paying $7.OO To deliver cards & Standard Inspections
> 10.00 For interior Ive been working with them for over a month and its just been a headache.


Your right were you should be here in the Northeast.... we've been doing 5 Bros inspection for over 5 years in CT and that's the ging right for dealing direct... over the past year they've gotten out of control with their inquiries and photo' requirements... I would up your interior's though..that is low... up it by 2-3 bucks.

Safeguard is the idiot in the rooom... $2-3 per inspection.

Been doing them since 1995, and unfortunately the price has not varied but the requirments have... get a good rapport with your Summit (5 Bros) and things go smoother.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> Not sure what client I would be doing them for but I spoke to a sub of a vendors sub and the info I got sounded tempting. The juice or pink stuff( i guess its called antyfreeze) is provided to me. All I gotta do is go to the house, take the before, during and after pics of the antafreeze in the toilet and I get $10 bucks each. Sounds pretty tempting especially when the houses are clustered. I am still thinking about this opportunity. Besides, it could be fun to drive to different neighborhoods and see the areas. This may make a nice part time gig. :thumbup:


LOL.... what about the rest of the wintz. Ya might wanna check out the HUD rates, and don't give anyone your Insurance Cert... that is if you have it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I call bs on this paul, no company will ever pay for your scope of work. Sg now wants int property condition photos on grass cuts and just about everybody requires about 30 during photos on win orders plus a 30minute pressure test. Mcs and sg check the time stamps on the digital photos to make sure the before and after of the pressure test are 30min aparts


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I call bs on this paul, no company will ever pay for your scope of work. Sg now wants int property condition photos on grass cuts and just about everybody requires about 30 during photos on win orders plus a 30minute pressure test. Mcs and sg check the time stamps on the digital photos to make sure the before and after of the pressure test are 30min aparts






There is more than one way to get around that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess you can lie about it or change it but when it comes down to an insurance claim the adjuster will figure it out real quick


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I call bs on this paul, no company will ever pay for your scope of work. Sg now wants int property condition photos on grass cuts and just about everybody requires about 30 during photos on win orders plus a 30minute pressure test. Mcs and sg check the time stamps on the digital photos to make sure the before and after of the pressure test are 30min aparts


SG only wants interior pictures on post sale properties. For us that's maybe ten percent of mows.


----------

